# Fishing vessel in trouble - Ramsgate UK



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the BBC - 

_Two men have been rescued from a fishing boat which sank at the entrance to Ramsgate harbour in Kent. 
They were taken off the commercial fishing vessel, called Chananne, by lifeboat minutes before it went down, at about 0730 BST. 

The Maritime Accident Investigation Bureau is investigating the cause of the sinking. The men were said to have been shaken but uninjured. 

Coastguards hope to salvage the boat at low tide later on Wednesday. 

The two men, who had been fishing through the night, were returning home to Ramsgate when they got into trouble. 

Another fishing vessel, the Phoenix, called Port Control to say it had seen the boat coming round the breakwater, listing and taking on water. _

Rushie


----------

